# Please help with my land speed racing project!!!!



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

OK, this is not an audio question but it is 12v and have no one else to ask! I am hoping someone can help. 


Firstly I dont know how the circuit is done so I dont mean to sound like a idiot......

Last year (I run one race per year at the Bonneville Salt Flats) I had an engine problem that I never found the solution for but think I may of possibly found a problem. 

I have a data logger (Innovate DL-32). This unit measures 0-5v input in 5 different channels. One of the channels I have the output from the TPS (throttle position sensor). The adjacent channel was SUPPOSED to be (-) pulse from the #1 coil. It was in fact +12v by mistake.....

The device says it is voltage protected past 5v to <40v. My question is in the condition that their is +12v present on channel 1 (-) in, is it possible for the circuit to 'bleed over' causing false voltage to other channels????
If the unit DID in fact bleed voltage over it would of caused the ECU to think the throttle was in a different position....and....bad running. 

While it is difficult to recall all the conditions (almost a year ago to the day) I do remember thinking it had something to do with the TPS but not being able to diagnose it. 

Thank you for any comments on this problem.....

~JH


----------

